# Gzsz 18.01.2016



## jeffersontartan (19 Jan. 2016)

Hallo
hat zufällig jemand HD Caps von der gestrigen Folge?
Suche den Besuch im Tropical Island.
Vielen Dank..


----------



## Max100 (19 Jan. 2016)

Hier bitte, ein wenig 

Die GZSZ-Stars Nadine Menz, Felix von Jascheroff und Felix van Deventer wechseln Winterpelz gegen Flipflops


----------



## tom34 (19 Jan. 2016)

Nadine Menz ist der Hammer !


----------



## Max100 (19 Jan. 2016)

tom34 schrieb:


> Nadine Menz ist der Hammer !



Die stellt ihre Vorgängerin in der Rolle gewaltig in den Schatten, gelle?


----------



## bimimanaax (19 Jan. 2016)

http://http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://ais.rtl.de/autoimg/1422793/360x0/die-gzsz-stars-nadine-menz-felix-von-jascheroff-und-felix-van-deventer-wechseln-winterpelz-gegen-flipflops.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.rtl.de/cms/die-gzsz-stars-nadine-menz-felix-von-jascheroff-und-felix-van-deventer-wechseln-winterpelz-gegen-flipflops-2647430.html&h=203&w=360&tbnid=Wk3VecX50s-ZAM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=160&docid=WaQx2AYSfAETbM&usg=__rKAkSQM0dzXkUzN9F2Y6YpJFzv8=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjP44fDwbbKAhUlKXIKHTFUCowQ9QEINDAD


----------

